
Linux is Freaking Weird - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPbAXKMCDkY
======
dozzie
A recorded talk about all the weird/awsome devices, robots, installations and
vehicles that are controlled by Linux.

------
Noctem
This was interesting, though I was expecting (and hoping for) a rundown of
often overlooked technical quirks of Linux. Perhaps a more accurate title
would be: "Linux Powers Some #@&%ing Weird Things."

To his point, the other day I saw a digital billboard along the freeway that
had apparently crashed and was displaying some GRUB output and errors. I would
have taken a photo if I hadn't been driving.

